# Invisible fence



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello there. I'm 4 months in on my new journey with Cali the vizsla and wanted to give her free reign of my yard without the leash. For her sake and for mine haha. I'm wondering if any of you here use an IF and if you have any training tips or other info. Or just some experiences you can share. I have heard it works great even with the high energy breeds such as vizsla. Anyway, it was installed a few days ago and I have been (trying) to train her to walk to flags, beeps and walk towards middle of yard. She understands no doubt, but she would just rather sniff around, eat everything in sight and greet neighbors etc. SO easily distracted outside. I almost have to force her to train which I don't want to do. I'm a little concerned to be honest. Guy comes on Thursday to power up and correct (poor girl gonna get zapped :sad) 

I love Cali to pieces, but man she is a handful! Just hoping for the best. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is still a little young to get a correction from that type of collar. Some dogs understand the boundaries, and others just get scared. They can become scared to go in the yard, or run out of the yard though the zap, and can't get back into the yard. I would put her on a long check cord, and spend the next couple of months training her on the yard boundaries without the collar on, or just use one with the beep during the training period.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah, I am using a collar with the beep right now for training. Should have clarified that. Trainer said 14 weeks and she's ready. I did try a long cord, but she's so active it's impossible not to get tangled up in herself or on trees every 10 seconds. She definitely is understanding the boundaries as she stops before I get to the flags (although I have to be ready for the occasional flag shark attack lol). My worry is distractions. She wants to meet and greet every human and pet in sight. it's hard enough to have her obey commands outside at his point.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I spoke to my hunt trainer about this very thing when our pup was about 4 months. They said not to use it until he was older. In fact, they didn't recommend any kind of e-collar (remote or IF) until he was around 10-11 months. They wanted him well trained on the check chord first. But I agree it has been a HUGE pain to always have to have him on a check chord.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Just a follow-up...invisible fence is a dream come true! After a few zaps  she is Queen of the yard lol. I can leave her outside comfortably now and no matter the distraction, she won't go passed those flags. Of course she still eats everything in sight so I don't leave her out there too long without checking in. 5 months old and dirt, sticks, weeds, grass and anything an unusual color are a delicacy! Ugh.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Glad to hear it has worked! I have one, but it has been too wet to put it in so far this year. I have to go around 2 acres and i am too lazy to do it without a trencher.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MikoMN said:


> Glad to hear it has worked! I have one, but it has been too wet to put it in so far this year. I have to go around 2 acres and i am too lazy to do it without a trencher.


Before I put my in-ground fence in, I too, was put off by the idea that I would have to dig around my 2 acres (1100 feet). But then I found that the wire doesn't HAVE to be buried! It works just fine exposed. The burying is more to protect the wire from the lawn mower, people tripping over it, etc. When I did put in my 1100', only about 50' of it was buried.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

This is kind of a double post since I contributed on the "unfenced backyard" topic, but worth adding here I think.

First I will say that our invisible fence works great for all our dogs on our fairly large parcel. We have used it on a variety of dogs over the last 20years from a 15 pound mix all the way up to our 80 pound American Fox Hound. Just follow the training procedure by the book.

Our Vizsla Sadie was quick to learn the fence and respond to the warning beep which precedes the shock.

That said, she now also hates beeps from all sources and that can be an issue. Someone mentioned that in the e-collar topic too. Examples are: on television especially the Olympic events, backup beepers on trucks, cash register beeps, the beep from the fence transmitter when there is a line break, etc. When we had construction going on about 6 miles from our house you could hear the trucks at night (very quiet around here) so we had to put on classical music very low so she could sleep through the night. No practical alternative to the Invisible Fence for us, so I would still do it, but just be aware of the likely "side-effect".

Highly recommend you get a tracer that will show you where the line breaks are. That is really the only problem we have had. The wire insulation will deteriorate after 5 to 10 years, and of course line breaks can occur from horses or tractors or mowers going over the wire. Obviously the wire is buried across your driveways.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Before I put my in-ground fence in, I too, was put off by the idea that I would have to dig around my 2 acres (1100 feet). But then I found that the wire doesn't HAVE to be buried! It works just fine exposed. The burying is more to protect the wire from the lawn mower, people tripping over it, etc. When I did put in my 1100', only about 50' of it was buried.


Good information. It makes the thought a little more bearable.


----------

